

How Intel Manages 100,000 Servers - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/02/17/how-intel-manages-100000-servers/

======
barrkel
30,000 servers sounds like an awful lot for "office, IT and web operations".
Estimating about 90,000 employees (and it's probably lower[1]) that's 3:1
users per server.

[1]
[http://www.intc.com/intelAR2008/business/employees/index.htm...](http://www.intc.com/intelAR2008/business/employees/index.html)

~~~
nimrody
Most of these are SMP machines (and probably multicore chips) so you probably
have >1 core per employee... Most of these are probably running engineering
tools: simulations, verification, silicon back-end tools.

Current chips require tons of compute power to develop, so this is not
surprising [I do wonder how many of these are based on Itanium processors?]

~~~
barrkel
70% of machines are for R&D support - the simulations, verification, silicon
back-end etc. you speak of.

I was talking about the other 30%.

------
mallipeddi
Why would you need so much hardware to do what Intel does? What kind of
software would they be running on these clusters?

~~~
wmf
Simulators and EDA tools are very CPU-intensive.

